# Pebble Beach



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

We spent a few hours driving the 17 Mile Drive and eating at Stillwater in the Lodge on the weekend. Now we think we want to spend three days in the area and play a couple of the courses. Anyone have any advice in wehter there are deals to be had during the off season? If there is one.

We would love to play Pebble but would like to avoid the tourist show with the photographer on the 18th etc. Is this possible?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

David:

I've had several friends play Pebble and talk about it. It's expensive and you must have a caddy. But for me it doesn't sound like a good value. However having a drink in the bar .....!!!

We had a great time at the Ft. Ord courses (Bayonet and Black Horse) but can't right the minute remember the names and the oldest golf course in California is Del Monte and fun.

For shopping try Khaki's (Monterey) and the Robert Talbot store (Carmel).


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Andy. I was hoping you would post on this. The course I really want to play is the Links at Spanish Bay and the green fees are half the price of Pebble. 

Bayonet was on my radar but we stayed close to our base for this trip, Pleasanton, we played Wente once and Callippe Preserve twice. Callippe is a great place and is 10% the cost of Pebble.

Still, it would be cool to play Pebble Beach.


----------



## forni (Aug 24, 2012)

I think you made a good decision with Wente and Calippe.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

forni. There are a lot of nice courses in the area that charge less then $100. I think the people who play Pebble do it for reasons other then the actual game.


----------

